# Window Tinting!



## Frankieism (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forums. Tomorrow I will be tinting my 2011 Cruze(Black) windows the fronts will be 35% and the rear windows 20%. I just wanted to get some feedback whether or not it would look decent or, be good shades of black on a black car. 

Thought about Limo tint, but rather not hassle with driving and getting used to it at night. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! And it'll definatly change the look of the car in general, I have 20% all around and a 20% brow, I wish I would've gone darker but 20% is fine with me. The 35/20 will be a good combo, I don't know the tinting law in California, but if you can just try going 20% all around with 35% on the windshield, or just go with 35% on all windows. It's up to you man.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I would suggest getting a ceramic tint. It is the best for heat rejection. Don't make the mistake and go cheap like I did. You need all the heat rejection you can get with a black Cruze.

I know Formula One Ceramic Tint comes in 50 / 40 / 30 / 15 / 5.

For aesthetics, 30% all around will look the best out of that selection. If you don't mind different shades, try 30 / 15. I don't recommend going darker than 30% on the front, you will get harrassed too much. I've heard California is very strict on tint, so I would probably recommend 35% or lighter to be safe.

Ohh, get the eyebrow.. it rocks!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not bold enough to tint my own windows, good luck!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Go 5% all around f the police, I wish it came darker then 5% but guy at tint shop said he could cut cardboard out and stick it in the windows if I wanted darker lol...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to say when I tinted my windows on my old car when I lived in Huntington Beach CA, it can be as dark as you want on any of the rear windows, but the front driver driver and passenger could not have any. Might want to call some local shops and ask them. Tell them you are thinking about getting your car done but did not know how dark you can go.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Go 5% all around f the police, I wish it came darker then 5% but guy at tint shop said he could cut cardboard out and stick it in the windows if I wanted darker lol...
> View attachment 24577


Geez just plasti dip them...


I'd take Erik's suggestion and go with 30 all around. Having one shade looks much better than very dark in the back and light in the front. 20 all around is my favorite but it's iffy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I did 5% on the Rear Window and the front AS1 strip, and 18% side windows and you can not notice a difference when looking at it from the inside or outside. I think its because the angle of the rear window, which is why I wanted %5 on it, It helps keep out the light on the rear passengers heads and shinning in at the angel.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Go 5% all around f the police, I wish it came darker then 5% but guy at tint shop said he could cut cardboard out and stick it in the windows if I wanted darker lol...
> View attachment 24577


It's not even about tickets man. Most people with tinted windows accept it and just pay the fine. Cops generally are pretty cool if you go 30% or 35% because you don't look suspect. However, you won't make it down the street from the tint shop in states like Cali with limo tint on your front windows. The cops absolutely HATE that stuff and usually make you remove it on the side of the road. The idea is to only have to tint your car once, regardless of the tickets.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

I have 5% all the way around and about 8 inches on the front. It looks great . I never had a problem yet and this is my 4th car with 5 %. If you see a cop just roll down your windows and or open the sunroof. 35% will look ,, well a waste of time. The darker the tint the better it will hold out the heat.You should go with at least 20% all the way around just dont do the whole windsheild.


----------



## eabavlos (Jul 17, 2013)

I have 20% front and 5% rear, love the darkness. Playing with getting 5% all the way around.








sent from my cruze doing 90 on the freeway all gas no brakes


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I got 5% all the way around and love it. It is dark at night but i find in the day its the perfect tone. The best thing to do is also upgrade your reverse lights with leds, this will help with loss of rearward vision.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

scott allen said:


> I have 5% all the way around and about 8 inches on the front. It looks great . I never had a problem yet and this is my 4th car with 5 %. If you see a cop just roll down your windows and or open the sunroof. 35% will look ,, well a waste of time. The darker the tint the better it will hold out the heat.You should go with at least 20% all the way around just dont do the whole windsheild.


You do realize 5% actually absorbs more heat than a lighter shade right? It is *BLACK. *The OP's car is black and it looks tacky as heck to have windows darker than your car's paint. Futhermore, he lives in California which is extremely strict on tint. California Highway Patrol issues fix-it tint tickets. Last time I was out there I never saw a single vehicle with limo tint on the front windows. They will make you remove it. There is no point in tinting your car if you will have to remove it every week.

Heat rejection is more dependent on the type of film rather than the shade. 30% or 35% all around is the classiest look. If you live in a tint-lenient state, you can probably rock 20%. California, New York, and other liberal states aren't friendly to limo tinted windows.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

The darker the tint the less sun shines in the interior, thus cooler interior!!!!!!!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> I would suggest getting a ceramic tint. It is the best for heat rejection. Don't make the mistake and go cheap like I did. You need all the heat rejection you can get with a black Cruze.
> 
> I know Formula One Ceramic Tint comes in 50 / 40 / 30 / 15 / 5.
> 
> ...


So ceramic is good but IR films out perform them ... for instance Crystalline and wincos
The clarity is better than ceramic as well.. ceramic is just cheaper


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

scott allen said:


> The darker the tint the less sun shines in the interior, thus cooler interior!!!!!!!!


Partially true however visable light only accounts for about 20% of the heat we feel, Infrared accounts for about 75%. Also the darker you go the more heat you absorb (like wearing a black tea shirt in the sun ) which heats up the glass allowing more heat to come in.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> It's not even about tickets man. Most people with tinted windows accept it and just pay the fine. Cops generally are pretty cool if you go 30% or 35% because you don't look suspect. However, you won't make it down the street from the tint shop in states like Cali with limo tint on your front windows. The cops absolutely HATE that stuff and usually make you remove it on the side of the road. The idea is to only have to tint your car once, regardless of the tickets.


 It's about officer safety when you get pulled over and being able to clearly identify the driver of a car while driving. Hi beams takedowns and a pillar spotlight can only cut through soo much window tint at night especially on a road w/o street lights to give you cross lighting from the front windshield. I remember my old supervisor had 2 sheets of 5% and we couldn't see anything he did in the car. I have no clue how he didn't get molested by MD or VA state before he had the thin blue line front plate.


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

I wouldnt know i only tinted windows for 5 years.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

scott allen said:


> I wouldnt know i only tinted windows for 5 years.


Yes haha, people will argue with anything... My car is way cooler then my buddies 35% tint all around, different car but its still black, less light to get in the less heat in your interior, if you guys are worried about the heat being absorbed into the black get a white car!!!! That's where the most heats coming from not your dark tint which is less then 10% of your hole cars surface... I have 5% all around and if I see a cop I roll down my window, passenger side or drivers, and in winter I turn on the interior lights so they can clearly see me, but hey what do I know I've only been driving around with 5% tint on every single one of my vehicles for 7 years with no tickets or problems with cops because of tint... Now other things like well... Lets leave it at that


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Welcome Frankieism! I live in California and have a black Cruze as well. I went with 5% in the back and 15% up front. It looks **** GOOD! The difference in shade is barely noticeable. I've had the tint for a little over a month now and have not yet been pulled over thankfully. I'm sure it's only a matter of time before I have to remove the front tint and go with something lighter or remove it completely.As for adjusting to night time driving, the only time I really have difficulty is when backing up, but I usually roll my side windows down and use my mirrors. Hope that helps! I can post a picture tomorrow if you want too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The other reason dark isn't the best choice. night driving and reverse. I am debating on 20 back doors & AS1 strip and 35 for the fronts and rear window. 

As for what shade of tint gets hot, you have to be in the same place and interior color may also play a factor. Texas and Michigan are gonna be 2 difrent kinda hot situations.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

5% all around for almost a year now, never a problem with cops. I work down a street where motocops ticket for everything! (4 tickets in my Camaro in a month) and they don't even take a second look at my windows.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Yes haha, people will argue with anything... My car is way cooler then my buddies 35% tint all around, different car but its still black, less light to get in the less heat in your interior, if you guys are worried about the heat being absorbed into the black get a white car!!!! That's where the most heats coming from not your dark tint which is less then 10% of your hole cars surface... I have 5% all around and if I see a cop I roll down my window, passenger side or drivers, and in winter I turn on the interior lights so they can clearly see me, but hey what do I know I've only been driving around with 5% tint on every single one of my vehicles for 7 years with no tickets or problems with cops because of tint... Now other things like well... Lets leave it at that


You also live in Ontario, which doesn't have a definitive %VLT tint law.

California does. 70% (no aftermarket) must be let in. Cops can tell pretty well what tint shade you have on your car from a distance. Heck, I can tell. They usually excuse 35%, 30% is iffy, 20% is ok in the sun, anything darker gets the razor.

My buddy has Limo tint on his black Genesis in NY. He got 6 tint tickets last year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Well ****, 70% is what the factory windows say they are already.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Well ****, 70% is what the factory windows say they are already.


NY, Cali, Iowa, Delaware, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, New Jersey, and a couple other states that I'm forgetting have a 70% VLT limit on the front windows.

The factory windows are about ~80%. The 70% says "minimum" VLT, as in it will be legal in every state no matter what.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

By the way, different shade of tint doesn't look too bad in person. I think that is a misconception. I see it all the time and it still looks good.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Just did 18% CarbonXP all around including my sunroof, and 80% on the front windshield...


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I went 35 all the way on my car and I think its plenty dark I just had it dont last Saturday and it look good


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

bloberg19 said:


> I went 35 all the way on my car and I think its plenty dark I just had it dont last Saturday and it look good


Thanks for sharing! It's nice to see a moderate tint, everyone seems to have 5%, 20% or limo on these forums lol.
I am planning on having my tints done sometime this coming week, and I still haven't decided if I'm gonna go for ceramic, seems too pricey >_>
The Limit in FL is 28% in the front and 15% in the back, which is probably what I'll get done.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Its not a problem I want to do 20 all around but I thouh ht that's just to dark for me and I'm happy with what I got don't and I think it looks better then the 20with my color (unfortunately it's last year for autumn metallic) 2013 I still working on her tho


----------



## RedHot14Diesel (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of 25% up front and maybe a 5" brow and little darker out back. Maybe 5%. Anyone know who sells 25 VLT?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm in the process of deciding too! Definitely doing the windshield with 70% Ceramic film and probably 35% all around, maybe a little darker on the back. Too many options I just can't decide.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Southeast Michigan! PS my car is black too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's one of the best tinters in michigan, hope it works out for you. He will exceed all expectations.

Ask for Matt Blackmer

Auto Tint City
6938 Telegraph Road
Building B (Same property/driveway as Murray's-O'Reilly Auto Parts)
Dearborn Heights, MI 48127
(313) 274-2300


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I actually have a deposit down for a place in Livonia. I'm just waiting on my tax return and then I'm having it done.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ajc05 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a black 2012 Cruze LTZ, I tinted mine at 35/20, and have tan interior, wish I would have went a little darker. I think if i had black interior it would be perfect.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes interior color makes a huge difference on tint appearance


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the medium titanium interior and plan on doing 35% Looking for more protection than privacy.
On one of my other cars I had 5% all round and it was really hard to see out the windows at night.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine are 5% on the rears, 20% on the front sides and 35% on the windshield


----------



## bbarbacci (Jan 31, 2014)

I live in PA and anything darker than 20% is illegal and I guess it depends on the cop and the state in which you live. I'm getting my done next week. I have a 2013 charcoal cruze LTZ. I don't want to go darker and risk the chance of getting pulled over. Cops in PA are ridiculous. The 20% will be all around and legal. So my advice go with what you want, what looks good, and isn't going to get you pulled over..lol


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Please post pictures! I'm thinking about 35% all around because NY is really strict on these things.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> 35% on the windshield


Is that even legal??


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Is that even legal??


No, in MI the rears can be as dark as you want. You're only allowed the have a 4" strip on the side front windows and windshield.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

NY allows for 5in strip. So I plan on 35% front and rear and the 5in strip at 5% on the windshield.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

@Silver13LTZRS can you imagine how stupid that would actually look if all the cars around here looked like that!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> @Silver13LTZRS can you imagine how stupid that would actually look if all the cars around here looked like that!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I can count on one hand how many I've seen.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm planning to go with 18% full side and rear here in a few months, same as I have on my Monte Carlo. Michigan seems to have one of the more strict tint laws as you aren't allowed any darkness on the front sides other than a 4" strip as Rick mentioned, which looks stupid.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice pic of your Cruze in your signature Matt


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

15% all around... the D-Bag at the shop said he "couldn't ethically install 5%"... but it looks great, I'm pleased with it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

